# Personalized my Leader LD736R a bit



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

Swapped out the Fizik Aliante seat for a yellow Selle Italia, changed out the bar tape for some yellow tape, and changed the continental gp 4000's for Michelin Pro2 Yellow tires.


----------



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

I likey. Really wish I had a chance to ride one of those. Would have been cheaper than the Soloist I just picked up


----------



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm pretty happy with my bike, but it probably wasn't a whole lot cheaper than your Soloist-paid about $1800+ including tax and shipping (live in california, and unfortunately, so does Leader hence the taxes) in full Ultegra trim. I think your bike ships with somewhat nicer components 
I was tempted to go full campy record with my bike, but it's my first serious road bike (actually my first road bike since my junior high days when road bikes were steel, had sew up tires, and a light bike was 25 lbs., and most were closer to 30 lbs.) and I didn't know enough about today's bikes to spend that kind of money until I was sure this was going to be a daily habit. Now I'm a little more informed, and now I would have spent the extra bucks on the record gruppo. Next bike- built from the ground from parts ordered a la carte. If I have a good year at the office in the next 6 months, I'll treat myself to a white Pinarello Paris frame and fork, with a record group, and campy wheels, fizik seat....yeah. We'll see


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

I've tried to color coordinate a couple of bikes but it was an exercise in frustration. No one used the same shade of color. So nothing looked "right" together.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

covenant said:


> I've tried to color coordinate a couple of bikes but it was an exercise in frustration. No one used the same shade of color. So nothing looked "right" together.


I have a bunch of oddly colored parts laying around that are cast-offs of my buddy's attempt at color coordinating his bikes. One of my bikes has shades of blue throughout and I like it! He eventually built a neutral-colored bike and is really happy with it (no paint color anywhere, just titanium, carbon, and aluminum, both clear and black anodized).


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)




----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

double post...doh!


----------

